# Bill Goodman's 12/22/12



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow.... for those that went what did you think of the lines to get in? 

I saw guys wanting $1400 for $650 DPMs! Guys were literally buying ammo by the two wheelers fulls and there were waiting lists for the two wheelers!


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

Why buy all that ammo world ended Fri.When people freak out like that thats what drives up the cost of ammo.The dealers are laughing all the way to the bank.I can see buying a AR but not that much ammo at one time.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

About a month or so after Obama got elected, in '08, the same thing happened. I'm not sure how to feel about this...kinda silly in one way, but on the other hand, once you've got all the ammo, ARs, AKs, etc. you got 'em.

I certainly wouldn't want to be shopping for an AR to go coyote hunting, as the prices would be off the chart. 

It's kinda like when it snows, here in Ohio. People that's lived here all their lives act like they just moved here from Florida and go out and buy all the milk, bread, meat and bottled water. Nuts! 

Bowhunter57


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

I don't think much is gonna change from this... Not as far as availability of firearms. Maybe I'm wrong.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

I just think people are going overboard with it.I was talking to my son today and he said in 1994 the ban only won by a couple of votes.And that was with a dominate democrate congress.Now we have more progun in there so if anything it will change the mag. cap.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I figured that place would be a zoo, all the online outlets are out(websites crashed) and people are panicing big time. I seen a link to gunbroker the other day were 100 PMags sold for just under $7600.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Hey now, i bought an ar for a coyote gun! I did it smart, got two complete decked out rock river lowers with all kinds a goodies, one was 425 the other was 455. I had them shipped in from N.Y from the same shop. The uppers are on order from RRA, the one is a varmit upper that ran 714 the other is an m4/flattop setup that ran 550. 

I got luck thou, as i ordered all this the day before the mass chaos began. Only issue in having is finding 1 usgi 20rd mag, and 3 usgi 30rd mags oh and hunting ammo.


----------

